# wellington 3.0



## airnull (Jun 7, 2010)

anybody have any experience with the windsor wellington 3.0 off of bikesdirect? if so, how would it compare to something entry level such as the trek 1.2?


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*I Have One*

Got my BD Windsor Wellington 3.0 in September of 2008 and love it! In 2009 I commuted to work 20 times(8.7 miles each way), rode my first century on Sept. 5th, and logged 2,111 miles. So far in 2010 I've ridden 1,500 miles, completed 2 centuries already, and commuted 24 times. I'm 53 and can't compare it to any other brands...sorry 'bout that...this is the first bike I've had in 25 years. I've read some disparaging comments about the Sora gruppo but I think it works fine and haven't had any problems with it. I like the triple chainring for these Tennessee hills. People in my bike club are amazed when I tell them what I paid! Highly recommended for an entry level road bike.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have the Wellington, but I've had the Windsor Knight ($899) for a few months now. It's been a hell of a bike, and while quite a bit more expensive than the Wellington 3.0 it's well worth the price if you've got it to spend.


----------

